# Stop directing us Uber !



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I hate getting these stupid directions from Uber. You are in a very busy area and should get a ride soon is one. Another is you would have better chance if you go here. The 3rd is you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride. They are all insulting to my intelagince. If the directive does not result in a surge ride just leave me alone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I hate getting these stupid directions from Uber. You are in a very busy area and should get a ride soon is one. Another is you would have better chance if you go here. The 3rd is you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride. They are all insulting to my intelagince. If the directive does not result in a surge ride just leave me alone.


Many Ants find Ubers Lies soothing.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> The 3rd is you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride.


What? Do you mean premium?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Many Ants find Ubers Lies soothing.


Lie to me, Uncle Uber. Tell me I'm doing well. Tell me the next ride will tip. Favor me. Deactivate all of the drivers who give me a bad name. Sternly warm the passengers who cheat and puke and are entitled. Make my market profitable.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

We are the exception to the rule. 99% of the ants just drive around aimlessly and Uber is throwing them a bone.

I do agree, I wish I could turn off any type of notification from the app.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Many Ants find Ubers Lies soothing.


At last Uber team building session. Hey if we give them useless directives it will keep them from realizing how much we really don't care at all for them.



Boca Ratman said:


> What? Do you mean premium?


There is a rumor in ancient times there was magical phenomena called a surge. Some say it still exists but like Bigfoot there have been claims of sitings.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> The 3rd is you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride.





Jimmy44 said:


> There is a rumor in ancient times there was magical phenomena called a surge. Some say it still exists but like Bigfoot there have been claims of sitings.


Yeah, I know what a surge is but I've never seen or heard or a request coming in with "you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride." I've seen "pickup premium possible/likely" but never heard of "surge possible."

Pickup premium is not surge.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, I know jest a surge is but I've never seen or heard or a request coming in with "you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride." I've seen "pickup premium possible/likely" but never heard of "surge possible."
> 
> Pickup premium is not surge.


Try not to get bogged down with semantics. The jest of the thread is do not bother me unless a surge is involved.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Instead of pax ratings, we should see this on every trip request:

Joe has tipped his driver x% of the time.

Anyone under 20% gets declined.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Try not to get bogged down with semantics. The jest of the thread is do not bother me unless a surge is involved.


Exactly. The geniuses on this forum "assume" their experience should be another driver's experience even though different regions may have specific options not available in other regions.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

If they don’t tip or look like a non tipper, 1 star. I have been doing this for years and all I get are tippers. 😉


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Working4peanuts said:


> Instead of pax ratings, we should see this on every trip request:
> 
> Joe has tipped his driver x% of the time.
> 
> Anyone under 20% gets declined.


Makes way to much sense and it's actually fair and helps driver. Good out of the box thinking.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Exactly. The geniuses on this forum "assume" their experience should be another driver's experience even though different regions may have specific options not available in other regions.


I didn't assume anything, I wanted clarification because I wanted to know if uber was doing something different, testing, as they often do, new things in select markets.

Telling us there is a possibility of a surge on a request would be pretty shitty, and much different than the sticky surge.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Drivers who started after 2015-16 have NO clue what surge is/was.
> 
> 
> Drivers who started after 2015-16 have NO clue what surge is/was.


I started I July 2016. I woul pick up drivers who quit because they thought 2016 was bad. The story's they told were incredable.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I didn't assume anything, I wanted clarification because I wanted to know if uber was doing something different, testing, as they often do, new things in select markets.
> 
> Telling us there is a possibility of a surge on a request would be pretty shitty, and much different than the sticky surge.


Comment was to OP.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

This forum is hard to navigate at times. I often do not know if reply is for me.



IR12 said:


> Comment was to OP.


It's like he missed the entire jest of the thread.



tohunt4me said:


> Many Ants find Ubers Lies soothing.


The only reason I can see.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> If they don't tip or look like a non tipper, 1 star. I have been doing this for years and all I get are tippers. &#128521;


I've seen that claim made by others and I'm skeptical to say the least.

With all of the non-tippers out there a driver would be giving out zillions of 1-star ratings and in return would be getting zillions of 1-star ratings in retaliation, which would get the driver fired for having a low rating.

In addition, there's the possibility that drivers who give out "too many" 1-star ratings would be classified as "troublemakers" by Uber's algo and be fired for that.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've seen that claim made by others and I'm skeptical to say the least.
> 
> With all of the non-tippers out there a driver would be giving out zillions of 1-star ratings and in return would be getting zillions of 1-star ratings in retaliation, which would get the driver fired for having a low rating.
> 
> In addition, there's the possibility that drivers who give out "too many" 1-star ratings would be classified as "troublemakers" by Uber's algo and be fired for that.


Lol - Uber has drivers scared straight! &#128514;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I've seen that claim made by others and I'm skeptical to say the least.
> 
> With all of the non-tippers out there a driver would be giving out zillions of 1-star ratings and in return would be getting zillions of 1-star ratings in retaliation, which would get the driver fired for having a low rating.
> 
> In addition, there's the possibility that drivers who give out "too many" 1-star ratings would be classified as "troublemakers" by Uber's algo and be fired for that.


Looking like a non tipper ! Really ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Lol - Uber has drivers scared straight! &#128514;


It's not a matter of being scared, it's that your claims aren't credible.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's not a matter of being scared, it's that your claims aren't credible.


My claim was a joke about getting more tips. Lighten up! Has credibility ever been a factor in this forum? &#129311;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> My claim was a joke about getting more tips. Lighten up! Has credibility ever been a factor in this forum? &#129311;


It didn't seem like a joke because several posters on this website have claimed they give 1-stars to all pax who don't tip in cash.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It didn't seem like a joke because several posters on this website have claimed they give 1-stars to all pax who don't tip in cash.


I am 100% equivocally sure that if you don't look like a ripper, you make me wait, you have an attitude, you stink, you ask me to take a route where I lose money, you question if my vehicle will hold 6, you say that I usually get a suburban/Yukon/Expedition on XL, it's a 1 star for you unless you hand me a cash tip. I don't hand out 2-4 stars. You get a 1 and I don't want your business going forward.

I thought you were questioning my credibility about everyone tipping. That was a lie.&#129318;‍


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

"You're in a busy area. Expect rides soon"
"There are more opportunities if you follow this route"
"Lower rates = more rides = more money"

Lies all cut from the same cloth.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lately around here surges have become extremely rare. Sometimes I will be at home or at work with the app on but not online. If a Surge does happen to form over me as soon as I go online the screen flashes and the surge is gone.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> "You're in a busy area. Expect rides soon"
> "There are more opportunities if you follow this route"
> "Lower rates = more rides = more money"
> 
> Lies all cut from the same cloth.


Exactly !


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I hate getting these stupid directions from Uber. You are in a very busy area and should get a ride soon is one. Another is you would have better chance if you go here. The 3rd is you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride. They are all insulting to my intelagince. If the directive does not result in a surge ride just leave me alone.


Sometimes I think Uber says it's busy where you are because you're the ONLY driver in that area, not because there's any business


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Lie to me, Uncle Uber. Tell me I'm doing well. Tell me the next ride will tip. Favor me. Deactivate all of the drivers who give me a bad name. Sternly warm the passengers who cheat and puke and are entitled. Make my market profitable.


Uber gave themselves a tip on every ride with the 2.90 booking fee.



FLKeys said:


> Lately around here surges have become extremely rare. Sometimes I will be at home or at work with the app on but not online. If a Surge does happen to form over me as soon as I go online the screen flashes and the surge is gone.


Surges are almost a thing of the past. It would not surprise me if they manipulated the screen to get you on the road.



#professoruber said:


> We are the exception to the rule. 99% of the ants just drive around aimlessly and Uber is throwing them a bone.
> 
> I do agree, I wish I could turn off any type of notification from the app.


Your right after 4 years of driving I feel I know my market better then Uber.



waldowainthrop said:


> Lie to me, Uncle Uber. Tell me I'm doing well. Tell me the next ride will tip. Favor me. Deactivate all of the drivers who give me a bad name. Sternly warm the passengers who cheat and puke and are entitled. Make my market profitable.


Any rule that makes sense and will make drivers lives easier and more profitable is rejected.



Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, I know what a surge is but I've never seen or heard or a request coming in with "you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride." I've seen "pickup premium possible/likely" but never heard of "surge possible."
> 
> Pickup premium is not surge.


You missed the jest of the post. It was not to discuss difference between premium and surge.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> You missed the jest of the post. It was not to discuss difference between premium and


No, I didn't miss "gist" of your post. I wasn't challenging your thoughts, I didn't try to discuss the difference of surge and premium. I wasn't even commenting on your whining about uber. I simply wanted clarification in what you meant by " ride may have a surge."

I wanted to know if uber was really telling drivers there may be a surge attached, or if you misspoke. Maybe you were kidding and said that in "jest".


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your right after 4 years of driving I feel I know my market better then Uber.


It's about perspective. You know what's right for you. Uber knows what's right for them.

"Lower rates=more rides=more money" is true from Uber's perspective.

"Lower rates=more rides=more expense for driver=less money=less profit" is true from the driver's perspective.

Whoever runs the Manipulation Department at Uber is a very important person.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, I didn't miss "gist" of your post. I wasn't challenging your thoughts, I didn't try to discuss the difference of surge and premium. I wasn't even commenting on your whining about uber. I simply wanted clarification in what you meant by " ride may have a surge."
> 
> I wanted to know if uber was really telling drivers there may be a surge attached, or if you misspoke. Maybe you were kidding and said that in "jest".





Boca Ratman said:


> No, I didn't miss "gist" of your post. I wasn't challenging your thoughts, I didn't try to discuss the difference of surge and premium. I wasn't even commenting on your whining about uber. I simply wanted clarification in what you meant by " ride may have a surge."
> 
> I wanted to know if uber was really telling drivers there may be a surge attached, or if you misspoke. Maybe you were kidding and said that in "jest".





DriveLV said:


> It's about perspective. You know what's right for you. Uber knows what's right for them.
> 
> "Lower rates=more rides=more money" is true from Uber's perspective.
> 
> ...


Very well said and very true. You said it all in a clear and percise way.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, I know what a surge is but I've never seen or heard or a request coming in with "you have possibility of a surge if you accept this ride." I've seen "pickup premium possible/likely" but never heard of "surge possible."
> 
> Pickup premium is not surge.


Pickup premium is "possible" but not likely, spit soda on computer


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

LADryver said:


> Pickup premium is "possible" but not likely, spit soda on computer


It's also possible that Jennifer Anniston has been trying to reach me to let me know she is available.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's also possible that Jennifer Anniston has been trying to reach me to let me know she is available.


Stay off the phone then.


----------

